# DATA COLLECTION: OTA Guide Data Issues



## Mark Lamutt

If you are missing guide data for some of your local OTA digital channels, and have given the 942 a couple of days after installation to fully populate the guide, please provide the following information:

Your location
Do you susbscribe to your Dish locals
Station call letters, digital RF channel, PSIP remapped channel, network affiliation
Is this station in your city, or are you receiving it from another city (trying to determine DMA with this one)


----------



## RBenson

Hi Mark. 

I live in the Iowa City IA area and the Channels are from the Cedar Rapids/Waterloo, IA area.
Station Call letters: KGAN (CBS), RF chan. 51- Remapped- 2.1 (Shows ABC Guide)
KWWL (NBC), RF Chan. 55-- Remapped- 7.1 (Guide Working Correct)
KCRG (ABC), RF Chan. 52--Remapped- 9.1 (lists Digital Service)
KRIN (PBS), RF chan. 35--Remapped- 32.1 (lists Digital Service)

DMA 88 KCRG, KGAN, KRIN all on same tower I think. I have emailed engineering at all of the stations and hopefully they may be some help. I specifically asked the KWWL guy why their guide works and nobody else's does. Thanks for your help.

P.S. I do subscribe to locals

RBenson


----------



## rjenkins

Salt Lake City, Utah
I subscribe to Dish locals.
Only the -01 channels are populated with guide data. This usually isn't a problem, but on a couple channels it is.

KSL, channel 38, PSIP is 005-xx, NBC affiliate.
005-01 is the SD channel, 005-02 is the HD channel. 005-01 shows the correct information, but 005-02 is blank. (same programming as 005-01, just in HD.)

KUED, channel 42, PSIP is 007-xx, PBS affiliate.
007-01 is the SD channel, has correct guide info. 007-02 is PBS-HD, no guide data, completely different programming from 007-01. 007-03 is PBS Kids, no guide data, completely different programming from 007-01.

KUEN, channel 36, PSIP is 009-xx, PBS.
No guide data for any of the digitial channels. 009-00 (satellite) shows the correct information.

KBYU, channel 44, PSIP is 011-xx, PBS.
011-01 is the HD channel, usually off-air. Shows wrong guide data. All other s have no guide data.

KSTU, channel 28, PSIP is 013-xx, FOX.
013-01 is the SD channel, has correct guide info. 013-02 is the HD channel, no guide data, same programming as 013-01.


----------



## Alto101

Louisville, KY area
I subscribe to the Dish locals

RF# Channel # Name PSIP
38 68 PBS 68-1 & 68-2
47 3 NBC 3-1 & 3-2

There are more than these, but they are all sub-channels. The remaining primary channels have the guide info.


----------



## kspeters

Little Rock, Iowa
Subscribe to Sioux Falls, SD locals

KELO, RF channel 32 remaps to 11.1, CBS, No guide data "digital service"

UTV. RF channel 32 remaps to 11.2, UP, No guide data "digital service"

KSFY, RF channel 29 remaps to 13.1, ABC, guide data

KCSD-HD, RF channel 24 or 34 remaps to 23.1, PBS, No guide data "digital service"

KCSD-D, RF channel 24 or 34 remaps to 23.2, PBS, No guide data "digital service"

KWSD, RF channel 51 rempas to 36.1, WB, No guide data "digital service"

KDLT, RF channel 47 remaps to 46.1, NBC, guide data


----------



## Allen Noland

Tulsa, Oklahoma
Subscribe to Tulsa Locals.

KOTV, RF 55, PSIP 6-1,-6-2, CBS No Guide Data.

Just a note. My 921 has the same problem.


----------



## goaliebob99

hey mark this is whats up in chicago

WGN RF ch 19 Remapped 9.1 @ 9.2 (same channel just SAP Audio on the 9.2) NO ota data whats so ever. I am subbed to dish locals.


----------



## samlooker

Boston, MA
I subscribe to Dish locals.
2-2 is showing "digital service" for 2 weeks. never seen actual guide data from it. the erset is fine.
2-2 is (local?) PBS, the only local I wanted.


----------



## deweybrunner

Mark, I subscribe to locals. The following that say 'digital service". These are in the Tampa, St. Petersburg area.
RF# network hd channel no remaps to
03 WEDU(pbs) 54 003-02 AND 003-5
16 WUSF(pbs) 34 016-2 AND 016-3
8 WFLA(nbc) 07 008-2 AND 008-3
38 WTTA(WB) 57 038-2
66 WXPX(PAX) 42 066-2
The abc, cbs,nbc, and fox all have guide data on their 01 channel. It's the above sub channels that do not have guide. Thanks so much. Dewey


----------



## M492A

I am located near Geneva NY and subscribe to Rochester NY locals. For the stations listed below, only "Digital Service" shows for the subchannels with no guide data.
WXXI, 21, PBS - Rochester, NY - 021-01, -02, & -03 have no guide data; -04 has same guide data as 021-00.
WCNY, 25, PBS - Syracuse, NY - 024-01 guide data is okay; -02 & -03 have no guide data.
WSTM, 54, NBC - Syracuse, NY - 003-01 guide data is okay.
WSTQ, 54, UPN - Syracuse, NY - 003-02 has no guide data.​


----------



## dougmcbride

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you are missing guide data for some of your local OTA digital channels, and have given the 942 a couple of days after installation to fully populate the guide, please provide the following information:
> 
> Your location
> Do you susbscribe to your Dish locals
> Station call letters, digital RF channel, PSIP remapped channel, network affiliation
> Is this station in your city, or are you receiving it from another city (trying to determine DMA with this one)


Good day Mark - hope all is well.

My 942 was installed three days ago and I am having a couple of local guide data missing issues. Here is my info:

Yes I subscribe to locals. Sacramento California DMA (0019 I believe).

I get guide data on all digitals from Sacramento except for two. They are:

KOVR RF=25 PSIP-remap=13 Network=CBS Local DMA

13-1 (HD) shows "Digital Service"
13-2 (SD mirror of analog programming) shows guide data

KVIE RF=53 PSIP-remap=6 Network=PBS Local DMA

6-1 (HD) shows "Digital Service"
6-2 (SD mirror of analog programming) shows guide data
6-3 (SD) shows "Digital Service"
6-4 (SD) shows "Digital Service"

Unfortunately, the HD subchannels on both of these stations do not mirror programming on the SD subchannel (KOVR is one hour later on HD than on SD in prime time, and KVIE shows PBS HD programming) so using the analog or SD digital guide data doesn't solve the problem.

As an FYI, I can pick up stations from the San Francisco DMA and the guide data shows up for them as well.

Thanks for any help you or DISH can provide on this.

Doug


----------



## deweybrunner

Question, where does the signal for local guide data come from with outside antenna?Talked to a hd rep today who said Guide data, after loading and presented on the channel should stay for as many days extended out to. He said if mine comes on, then later in the day the guide is lost. He said he would report and feels it's a bug that will be fixed in a software update. By the way all signals for the three station that comes and goes, have strong signals each time they appear.


----------



## Mike Johnson

Mark

I do not subscribe to locals, so I expect to see "Digital Service" for all OTA channels. 

Tonight when I got home I from work, I found that my station, KUSD 2-1 and 2-2 (RF channel 34 - PBS), had data listed in the guide . It was incorrect data and appeared to be the listings for KELO 11-1 and 11-2 (RF channel 32 - CBS), which is a station in my market. (Sioux Falls, SD). Very odd.

A soft-boot cleared the incorrect data from the guide.


----------



## RBenson

On a tip from a friend, I deleted the KCRG (ABC) channel and rescanned . I now have the guide data for KCRG's digital service. It must be that not all of our local digital channels are set up correctly for all receivers or something. Guess eventually everything will be working OK. Slow transition in getting the digital channels tweeked and running correctly.


----------



## cdehmer

Los Angeles, CA

Not having any of the problems with the guide described here. All digital OTA channel program listings appear correct. It did take a couple of days to completely populate.

I do see another problem. I normally do not turn the unit off at night -- just the TVs. I am set to Single Mode. On several mornings, I have found my Programming Guide data gone and eventually get a message that I need to reload them. I have a feeling it may be the reason that, if I don't do that, none of the daytime programs for that day are recorded (Judge Judy, People's Court . I called Dish and they suggested I try turning off the unit at night (stand-by mode) and see if that makes a difference.

Not sure i it's related, but another problem I see is with the aspect ratio. On the SD TV in the bedroom, most of the channels come in squished and it does not respond to the aspect ratio button (bottom right). Except for Fox (channel 11 in LA) which does allow me to change it to Stretch mode to get the picture right! (Even with everything skinny and tall, it's still better than my 921 was  [EDIT: Just saw this issue is already reported elsewhere. cd]

Other than that, this is the best recorder I've seen from Dish yet. It's working great for me. (Of course, it replaces my 921, so maybe my expectations are pretty low ;-).

Carlos


----------



## Mark Lamutt

You should turn it off at night to ensure you get the guide data update.


----------



## dougmcbride

Mark - out of curiosity, do you have any indication from DISH on actions being taken on the guide issues? Is the data being provided here of help to them, or are they busy working other issues?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## cdehmer

Update: Last night I did turn off the receiver (stand-by). This morning on the guide, beyond about 24 hours, there was no guide info (just generic Digital Programming). Then the Update Programming guide came up. When I told it to go ahead, it only took about 15-20 seconds to update the guide.

SW: L224MAED-N
Boot: 1110MAED
Mode: Single
Carlos


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Doug - yes the info presented here is helpful, and yes, while they are working on the guide data issues, it's only one of several things being worked on right now.


----------



## dougmcbride

Cool - thanks Mark.

Doug


----------



## RAA

Hi I'm new to this forum and Dish. Used to be a DirecTV subscriber for about 10 years until yesterday when they installed my new 942. 

My question is for Mark Lamutt: On another thread you mentioned that the 942 does not use PSIP data. How are the OTA Channels getting the programming info? Does subscribing to the locals automatically mirror the programming data to the OTA channels guide? And are there plans for the 942 to use the PSIP data?. 
I work at a TV Network and we have spent a tremendous amount of money and time deploying the FCC mandated Dynamic PSIP. I'm just trying to understand why the 942 would not use the PSIP data.

Thank you,
RAA


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Hello RAA, and welcome. Subbing to the Dish locals package causes the guide data to be mapped over from the local satellite channels. You'd have to take it up with the Dish people as to why they don't use PSIP guide data. I know that in Denver, we're lucky to have the stations giving us a day's worth of guide data, and if that's what my DVR had to rely on, I'd be in a world of hurt. But, I also realize that's not the way it is in other cities.


----------



## fuzzy

Mark--missing ota guide info

Richmond,va.
6-1 cbs6-D
8-1 wric-D
8-2 wric-D
12-1 nbc 12
12-2 nbc 12
12-3 nbc 12
23-1 wcve-D
35-1 fox 35
35-2 fox 35
57-1 wcvw
57-2 wcve

Charlottesville,va.

29-1 wvir-D
41-1 whtj-D

Thanks
Larry


----------



## cdehmer

Update #2 (and last, since I expect this will happen every day): Again this morning no Guide data beyond a couple of hours. OTA channels showed Digital Programming and Sat channels showed No Information Available. As I tried to scroll ahead on the guide, I got the dialog box that it needed to update. Took about 3 minutes this time.
:-(

SW: L224MAED-N
Boot: 1110MAED
Mode: Single
Carlos


----------



## jpetersohn

Twin Cities, MN

The guide is generally pretty complete for locals, with two major exceptions:

2-1 TPT PBS-HD
17-2 through 17-5 various PBS (incl. PBS-You). 17-1 mirrors 2-0 and has correct
guide info.


----------



## foosnake

Memphis, TN
I subscribe to my Dish locals
Station call letters, digital RF channel, PSIP remapped channel, network affiliation
WPTY 25 24-1 ABC
WREG 28 3-1 CBS
WREG-News 28 3-2
WKNO-SD 29 10-1 PBS
WKNO-HD 29 10-3 PBS-HD
WLMT 31 30-1 UPN
WPXX 51 50-1 PAX
(+3 subchannels - No program guide info available, I'm pretty sure)
*WMCT 52 5-1 NBC*
*This is the only channel I get PG info for*
All stations are in Memphis


----------



## Baxter

SFO
I subscribe to my dish locals
STA call letter, Channel, Network
KTVU 002-02 FOX
kROM 004-02 INDEPENDENT
KGO 007-02 ABC
KBWB 020-02 WB
KTSF 026-01 INDEPENDENT
KTSF 026-02 INDEPENDENT
KKPX 065-01 PAX
PAXE 065-02 PAX

All station have a strong signal with no guide data. The tag line says "Digital Service"


----------



## Foxbat

South Bend/Elkhart IN DMA
I do not have locals via Dish

Call Sign / ATSC ch. / Mapped ch. / Affiliation (res-sub)
WNDU / 42 / 016-01, 016-02, 016-03 / NBC (HD-01 & SD-02), WX (SD-03)
WSBT / 30 / 022-01, 022-02, 022-03 / CBS (HD-01), UPS (SD-02), WX (SD-03)
WSJV / 028-01 / FOX (HD-01)
wnit / 35 / 034-01, 034-02 / PBS-HD (HD-01), PBS (SD-02)
WHME / 48 / 046-01 / Independent (SD-01)
*wnit shows up in lowercase in the EPG (that's how their PSIP data reads)

All stations show between 80-100 in strength, but there are a lot of picture break-ups on wnit 034-01.

More disturbing is every OTA Digital shows a "NR/AO" rating, so you need to enter the lock code for each OTA station. I can't lock down my 942, but yet allow my kid to watch PBS? I'm not going to let him have the lock code!


----------



## DVDDAD

Location: Long Island, NY - NYC DMA

Subscribe to Dish locals: YES

Station call letters: WWOR-DT NY

Digital RF channel: 38.1

PSIP remapped channel: 009-01

Network affiliation: UPN

Is this station in your city: NO, but it is in my DMA.

This is the only station that gives me a problem. It was working on my 921 when we first got OTA guide data. Then a software update (that helped many with OTA) took it away from my 921. I was surprised when I replaced my 921 with a 942 that it also exhibits the same problem with the same station.


----------



## bookwalk

Colman, South Dakota

Subscribe to Dish locals

No guide data for OTA stations:

KESD 18.1, 8.1 (HD) (PBS) -- from Brookings tower, about 26 miles away.
KESD 18.2, 8.2 (SD) (PBS) -- from Brookings Tower, about 26 miles away

KELO 11.1 (CBS)--Sioux Falls (Rowena tower), 45 miles away

KELO 11.2 (UPN)--SIoux Falls (Rowena Tower), 45 miles away

KDLT (analog), 46 (NBC), Sioux Falls, 45 miles 

DO get guide data for:
KSFY 13.1 (ABC), SIoux Falls (Rowena Tower), 45 miles away


----------



## seanb724

Here's complete info for the OTA's I can pick up in central NC. 


PSIP guide call
channel status letters RF network
4.1 ok WUNC 59 PBS
.2 digital service 
.3 "
.4 "
.5 "


5.1 digital service WRAL 53 CBS 
.2 digital service


11.1 ok WTVD 52 ABC
.2 digital service 
.3 "


17.1 ok WNCN 55 NBC 
.2 digital service
.3 "


22.1 ok WLFL 22 WB


28.1 ok WRDC 28 UPN


40.1 digital service WUVC 38 UNI
.2 "


50.1 digital service WRAZ 49 FOX
.2 ok 
.3 digital service


----------



## foosnake

The "Update on Guide Data Problems" was somewhat informative, although there was no "I hope we get this resolved by . . . " What about the stations that we have listed that they did not mention? Was their list a comprehensive list, as it appeared, did they ignore the rest of us, or do all the problems fall into one of the 4 catagories and we should just take a guess as to where we stand?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Their response was based on what they saw in this thread when they looked at it to formulate the response. It'll get there, eventually.


----------



## dhacker

Hi Mark,

I live in Clinton, NC and my primary DMA is Raeigh, NC. I can also pick up channels out of Greenville/Washington, NC DMA, Wilmington, NC DMA, and Myrtle Beach, SC DMA.
I subscribe to the Dish locals package. The majority of my channels are mapping over for the digital.
Currently Channel 5 WRAL out of Raleigh, which is part of my sat locals does not map to the digital channel 5-1
WRAL, Digital RF 53, PSIP remapped 5-1, CBS, Raleigh, NC my DMA

Currently Channel 50 WRAZ out of Raleigh, which is part of my sat locals maps to 50-2 which is standard definition and not to 50-1 which is high definition.
WRAZ, Digital RF 49, PSIP remapped 50-1, FOX, Raleigh, NC my DMA

I also pick up channel 9-1 CBS from outside my DMA and no guide is found but 7-1 from that DMA has guide data.
WNCT, Digital RF 10, PSIP remapped 9-1, CBS, Greenville, NC out of my DMA


----------



## vahighland

Location: Atlanta, GA. 

I subscribe to Dish locals. All the main channels are OK. The following channels do not show the guide data and display "Digital Service":

30-01 - WPBA - PBS Atlanta
14-01 - WPXA - PAX

Also, I should add that the guide data for all the secondary OTA channels (-02s) for ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX are missing.


----------



## alexbgr

Grand Rapids, Michigan

I am subscribed to locals

All major networks are OK except WZZM, ch 39 remapped to 13.1 which shows no guide data. 

Interestingly enough this did work at one time on my 921 but dissappeared after a software update. No data now on either 921 or 942.


----------



## Mike Russell

Springfield Mo.
I subscribe to my local
KOZK 021.01 PBS
KOZK 021.02 PBS HD
KOZK 021.03 PBS Kids
KOZK 021.04 PBS You

KDL 003.02 UPN

All I have with local data is KYTV 003.01 NBC


----------



## Cheapbyte

I have tried to search the threads, but cannot find anyone else complaining about this issue. Here is the issue with the 942 Guide data. Go to the Disney channel and look for the Wiggles, unless they are on you will not see them in the guide. The issue seems that the wiggles show is 25 minutes long and the Shannon show is right after it, so the Guide data shows only the Shannon show, thus making it not possible to search for the Wiggles and record them. I have to wait until it is playing then hit record. I hope they fix this soon, my kid is driving me nuts about it.


----------



## socceteer

I live in Morgan Hill, CA

I get local channels from Salinas 30 miles south, I am blocked and can't get the north stations which are anywhere from 11 to 25 miles away.

I subscribe to local channels

With a powered antenna I get strong reception on all but no no guide on either of the following channels.

KSBW-DT	10.1	NBC	SALINAS	CA 147°	27.5	10
KCBA-DT 35.1 FOX SALINAS CA 147° 27.5 13
KCAH-DT 25.1 PBS WATSONVILLE CA 147° 27.5 25


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Cheapbyte said:


> I have tried to search the threads, but cannot find anyone else complaining about this issue. Here is the issue with the 942 Guide data. Go to the Disney channel and look for the Wiggles, unless they are on you will not see them in the guide. The issue seems that the wiggles show is 25 minutes long and the Shannon show is right after it, so the Guide data shows only the Shannon show, thus making it not possible to search for the Wiggles and record them. I have to wait until it is playing then hit record. I hope they fix this soon, my kid is driving me nuts about it.


That's the "Short event" bug that's discussed in the bug tracking thread.


----------



## kesslerm

OK, I'm the 3rd person from the Sioux Falls area to post here. I've called into Dish a couple of times, still only have one local OTA station with guide information.

I have the same status as the rest in this area.

KELO, RF channel 32 remaps to 11.1, CBS, No guide data "digital service"

UTV. RF channel 32 remaps to 11.2, UP, No guide data "digital service"

KSFY, RF channel 29 remaps to 13.1, ABC, guide data

KCSD-HD, RF channel 24 or 34 remaps to 23.1, PBS, No guide data "digital service"

KCSD-D, RF channel 24 or 34 remaps to 23.2, PBS, No guide data "digital service"

KWSD, RF channel 51 rempas to 36.1, WB, No guide data "digital service"

KDLT, RF channel 47 remaps to 46.1, NBC, guide data


----------



## gdarwin

Alto101 said:


> Louisville, KY area
> I subscribe to the Dish locals
> 
> RF# Channel # Name PSIP
> 38 68 PBS 68-1 & 68-2
> 47 3 NBC 3-1 & 3-2
> 
> There are more than these, but they are all sub-channels. The remaining primary channels have the guide info.


Also in Louisville...

None of my OTA Guides have any entry:

Yes I subscribe to locals.

Add to above list:
49 41 FOX 41.1
55 11 ABC 11.1
26 32 CBS 32.1


----------



## alexbgr

This just keeps getting more interesting.

Grand Rapids, MI

Subscribed to locals.

Have not been getting WZZM (ABC) 39 13.1 and now WOTV (also ABC) 20 41.1 no longer displays guide data although it had been working.

I've also noticed that ALL the OTA guide data usually spontaneously disappears once an OTA timer fires. Takes a check switch to restore the channels (except the two mentioned above).


----------



## Todd G.

Mark,

I live in Charlottesville, Va and am having problems with the adjacent DMA in Richmond, Va. I subscribe to locals and am not getting guide data from the following stations in Richmond,

WTVR (CBS) RF channel 25 remapped to 6-1 (guide shows digital service only)
WRIC (ABC) RF channel 22 remapped to 8-1 (guide shows digital service only)
WWBT (NBC) RF channel 54 remapped to 12-1 (guide shows digital service only)
WCVE (PBS) RF channel 42 remapped to 23-1 (guide shows digital service only)
WCVW (PBS) RF channel 57 remapped to 57-1 (guide shows digital service only)

I am not getting data for any of the sub channels for the above stations.

Thanks,


----------



## foosnake

> WMCT 52 5-1 NBC
> This is the only channel I get PG info for


Too bad! now that one is gone too. Software upgrades are really improving life for us.


----------



## Mike Johnson

I don't subscribe to locals, so I don't expect to get guide data, but I'm having a problem with getting _random_ guide data on my OTA channel 2-1. The rest of my OTA channels always show "Digital Service" as expected. Channel 2-1 often shows the guide data for another channel on Dish Network. Last night, it was showing the guide for "SIRIUS Horizons" Ch 6099. This morning, it is showing the guide data from Ch 669, "ART Music".


----------



## Buckett

Another Louisville. Exact same as other posters from my city.


----------



## mdellis33

I live Denver, CO and I do subscribe to locals.

KWGN (WB) Ch 34 - 002.01 (Shows guide data all the time)
KDBI-DT PBS) Ch 18 - 012.01 (Shows guide data all the time)

All other channels listed below show guide data sometimes. It comes and goes with no pattern that I have figured out. A soft reboot or two will bring the guide data back immediately but it also comes back without a reboot eventually. This did not happen until L2.25. Prior to that I had OTA guide data for all channels all the time.

KCNC (CBS) Ch 35 - 004.01
KRMA (PBS) Ch 18 - 006.01
KUSA (NBC) Ch 16 - 009.01
KUSA (NBC Weather) Ch 16 - 009.02 
KDBI- KI (PBS) Ch 18 - 012.02
KDBI-YO (PBS) Ch 18 - 012.03
KDVR (FOX) - Ch 32 - 031.01


----------



## Mark Lamutt

mdellis - there's something else going wrong with your 942, as I'm also in Denver and have had absolutely no problems with OTA guide data on either 942 that I have.

Now, you won't see any guide data on 7.2 or 9.2, but you should see it on every other channel that you have listed.


----------



## Stutz342

mdellis33 said:


> All other channels listed below show guide data sometimes. It comes and goes with no pattern that I have figured out.


I don't suppose the data might disappear at Noon and/or 8PM each day, huh? All of my OTAs lose their guide data at once, and it's often at 8:01 PM or 12:01 PM. Other than having some stations that are immune to the problem, your issue looks just like mine.


----------



## gdarwin

Mark Lamutt said:


> mdellis - there's something else going wrong with your 942, as I'm also in Denver and have had absolutely no problems with OTA guide data on either 942 that I have.
> 
> Now, you won't see any guide data on 7.2 or 9.2, but you should see it on every other channel that you have listed.


I'm in Louisville, Ky and I have had constant problems with my 942 OTA guide from day one. 942 has rebooted itself two times on the last two days. When it does OTA guide info is there... Two hours later it is gone...

I have called Dish Advanced and reported it two times.. I guess the 942 I bought outright is flawed... I'll call Dish and ask for a replacement. 

Glenn


----------



## mdellis33

Mark Lamutt said:


> mdellis - there's something else going wrong with your 942, as I'm also in Denver and have had absolutely no problems with OTA guide data on either 942 that I have.
> 
> Now, you won't see any guide data on 7.2 or 9.2, but you should see it on every other channel that you have listed.


Mark- Do you recommend I exchange it? If it's not software, then why did it only start happening after L2.25? I had 0 guide problems before then and the day I got L2.25 it started.

Also, I think you mentioned that you were now running 3 sats after installing 6.1.5 a few weeks ago. Do you have 148 back up? I'm running a DPP44 with 110. 119, 148, and 61.5. Could our different setups be why you haven't seen it. There is an entire thread on guide data coming and going so it's happening to others but not all.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Well, maybe it is a software issue, after all. mdellis33 - please email or PM me your contact information. A Dish engineer may want to talk to you about this, especially because you're local.

I am running 3 sats with 61.5 and 148 through DPP44 switches as well.


----------



## dathead2

my guide data for OTA never showed up under L225, then under L226 it showed up for one day and has
now disappeared again.


----------



## mdellis33

Mark Lamutt said:


> Well, maybe it is a software issue, after all.


Mark,

I think it is software. I think I know what the problem was with my guide data coming and going and why you don't see it. I think it was being caused by a PSIP issue either with the 942 or the PBS station. I'm guessing you don't get KBDI. It's a PBS station but difficult to get for many people. I think they just changed their mapping structure or PSIP infomation. They used to broadcast on Ch 38 remapped to 012-1, 012-2, and 012-3. It now remaps to 038-03, 038-04, and 038-05 on my TV's HD tuner. I didn't notice it before because I never watch the channel. My TV's HD tuner displays it perfect. However, the 942 remaps Ch 38 to 031, the same as Fox. I'm guessing this conflict or the PSIP change caused the guide data issue. When I rescanned locals on the 942, KDBI went away and I can no longer receive it, but the OTA guide data has been constant since. The 942 won't add the channel even when I try do it manually but it does show a 78 signal strength mapped to ch 31. I checked the KBDI's website and it still shows as being mapped to 12-1, 12-2, and 12-3. So maybe it's a PSIP problem at the station that my TV can handle but the 942 can't. I'm checking at the station now.

I have no idea when KBDI made the change because as I said I don't watch it. It either happened right around the time L225 was released or L225 changed something that caused the conflict to generate OTA guide issues.

Mike


----------



## Paradox-sj

dathead2 said:


> my guide data for OTA never showed up under L225, then under L226 it showed up for one day and has
> now disappeared again.


My guide data was preaty stable under 226 but now under 226 it comes and goes regularly.

It just disapears ...poof...gone.


----------



## wumarkus

Wrote into the tech forums and a guy from dish tech support called me back. They know it's an issue and they're working on it. We tried the following workaround which worked for me:

Leave the receiver on a digital OTA channel
Go to the dish pointing menu
Run the check switch option
Exit out of the menus
Your receiver should re-download all the guide data

I had tried this before, but I don't think I did it when the check switch and leaving it on an OTA channel. But when I just tried it, it restored the guide data for my local channels.


----------



## foosnake

> Leave the receiver on a digital OTA channel
> Go to the dish pointing menu
> Run the check switch option
> Exit out of the menus
> Your receiver should re-download all the guide data


They had me try this, also, but I got no relief. The thing that kills me is that I had PG infor for 1 of the 7 OTA primary channels in my area before 2-25, but now it is gone too.


----------



## biggestdave

I live in Salinas, CA 93905

I subscribe to local channels

With a powered antenna (Radio Shack 15-1870) I get excellent (sometimes 100%) strong reception on all but no no guide on any of the following channels OTA.

KION-DT	46.1	CBS MONTEREY CA 159° 9.9 32
KCBA-DT	35.1	FOX SALINAS CA 39° 9.4 13
KSBW-DT	10.1	NBC SALINAS CA 39° 9.4 10


----------



## smokejoe

Minneapolis/ St. Paul
No Guide Data for 2.1 TPT PBS - the only network which broadcasts HD nearly 24hrs a day.


----------



## astanyax

_Your location _ - New Orleans

_Do you susbscribe to your Dish locals_ - I do not

_Station call letters, digital RF channel, PSIP remapped channel, network affiliation_

WWLDT1; (36); 4.1; [CBS] No guide data "digital service"

WDSUDT1; (43); 6.1; [NBC] No guide data "digital service"

WVUE; (29); 8.1; [FOX] No guide data "digital service"

WGNODT1; (15); 26.1; [ABC] No guide data "digital service"

WNOLDT1; (40); 38.1; [WB] No guide data "digital service"

WUPLDT1; (24); 54.1; [UPN] No guide data "digital service"

_Is this station in your city, or are you receiving it from another city?_
All stations within my City.

Aside: I'm also a proud recipient of the Legacy Switch/LNB Issue requiring a daily reboot, check switch, etc.

Chris


----------



## socceteer

Funny thing that this subject keeps poping up. Some people do not have a problem, but many do, I have also talked to others in this forum and they tel me that this is a known bug on the 921 and they will fix it on the next software update...! I HOPE. It is possible that a sequence of events will get it to work and you can try them, I have not been successful, but it may work for you.

DISH...PLEASE FIX THIS PROBLEM....IT IS SO ANNOYING


----------



## MarkR7

Have had my 942 for a couple of weeks. I love it! So much potential!

My location - Chicago, IL (25 mi. north)

Do I susbscribe to your Dish locals - No

Station call letters; (digital RF channel); PSIP remapped channel, [network affiliation]; status

WBBM-DT; (3); 2.1; [CBS]; shows "digital service"

WMAQ-DT; (29); 5.1; [NBC]; shows "digital service"
WMAQ-DT; (29); 5.2; [NBC]; shows guide for ABC

WLS-DT; (52); 7.1; [ABC]; shows "digital service"
WLSDT2; (52); 7.2; [ABC]; shows "digital service"
WLSDT3; (52); 7.3; [ABC]; shows guide for PBS

WGNDT; (19); 9.1; [WGN]; shows "digital service"
WGNDT2; (19); 9.2; [WGN]; shows "digital service"

WTTWDT; (47); 11.1; [PBS]; shows "digital service"
WTTWDT2; (47); 11.2; [PBS]; Guide is correct, the only one!

WFLD-DT; (31); 32.1; [FOX]; shows "digital service"

WPWRDT; (52); 50.1; [UPN]; No guide data "digital service"

Are these stations in my city, or am I receiving them from another city?
All stations within my City.


----------



## deweybrunner

You have to subscribe to locals before you will get guide information.(5.99 month)


----------



## gilber

Is this issue ever going to be fixed?

I'm in the Raleigh-Durham area, and I'm in the same situation as other people who have reported from my area in this thread (several channels showing Digital Service in the EPG).

I had hoped that L227 would have a fix for this, but at least in my case it didn't.


----------



## fuzzy

mark

I have dishnetwork locals but still missing guide info for Richmond, Va. channels WTVR 6-1 (25) & WRIC 8-1 (22)

thanks
larry


----------



## RBenson

gilber said:


> Is this issue ever going to be fixed?
> 
> I doubt that we ever will see all of the bugs resolved. Still have the occasional check switch box coming up. Not as often as before but still at least once a day.
> I have given up on ever having the program guide being correct. :nono2:


----------



## RBenson

After reconsidering my previous post, I did a little research on one of my problem OTA channels. My channel 2-1, which is a CBS affilliate in Cedar Rapids IA (KGAN) always shows a program guide from a west coast ABC channel. After some searching I think I have found the channel.. KGO-TV in the San Fransisco Bay area has exactly the same program guide listed on their website -2 hours from the KGAN listing. This is the time difference between Central time zone and West coast time. How can this be? Does E* have some wires crossed at the uplink site putting the wrong schedule on the wrong channel? I don't know if any of this will help solve my problem with KGAN or not but I thought it would be worth a try. Mark, maybe you could relay this to Dish. Thanks


----------



## Creeceman

Portland Oregon
I subscribe to my dish locals
STA call letter, Channel, Network
KATU 002-01 ABC
kOIN 006-01 CBS
KOIN 006-02 INDEPENDENT
KGW 008-01 NBC
KGW 008-02 NBC
KOPB 010-01 PBS
KPTV 012-1 FOX
KWBP 032-01 WB
KPDX 049-01 UPN

All station have a strong signal with no guide data. The tag line says "Digital Service"


----------



## Foxbat

Can I ask those of you who do not subscribe to your Locals what the Program Rating is for your stations that show "Digital Service"? I'm also curious if the people who do subscribe, but are still getting "Digital Service" in their guide, have a different Rating.

As I said earlier, my OTA channels all show "NR/AO", which might raise some eyebrows at the FCC if it were true...


----------



## cschlik

OTA Guide Date problems St. Louis, MO:

KETC (Local PBS) has three channels 9-01, 9-02, 9-03. 
01 is HD
02 is Kids
03 is standard PBS

Problem:
No guide data for 01 (not expected yet), 02 shows the standard station's guide, and 03 has no data. 


I had waited for the latest update to see if this was corrected. I understand that getting guide data on the two digital only stations is a low priority, but life would be better if the data for the standard station would show on the proper channel. 

When the first OTA mapping update came on my 921, this was correct and a subsequent update made it appear as listed above. My 942 has never been correct.


----------



## Todd G.

Mark, 
I am at software version L227.
I live in Charlottesville, Va and am having problems with the adjacent DMA in Richmond, Va. I subscribe to locals and am not getting guide data from the following stations in Richmond,

WTVR (CBS) RF channel 25 remapped to 6-1 (guide shows digital service only)
WRIC (ABC) RF channel 22 remapped to 8-1 (guide shows digital service only)
WWBT (NBC) RF channel 54 remapped to 12-1 (guide shows digital service only)


----------



## larryw33

I live in Longview TX and am subscribed to the Shreveport, LA locals. I just got the 942 going this past Saturday. I was really dissapointed that it has no OTA epg just like the 921 I have. Only one thing different happening since L 216 for the 921, the 942 will at least bring in my FOX affiliate KFXK 031-01 which broadcasts from my hometown and is not part of my subscribed locals package.

However I am unable to manually add FOX KMSS 034-01 (a sub'd local) in the local dtv menu. The signal is strong but will never lock in green. The 921 gets it just fine.

Since I've had the 921 reciever and now the 942, never had any epg data for:

ABC KTBS 003-01, 003-02 003-03 Dish 7015

CBS KSLA 012-01, 012-2 Dish 7016

NBC KTAL 006-01 Dish 7017

FOX KMSS 034-01 Dish 7018 

WB KSHV analog 45 Dish 7019

PBS KLTS analog 24 DISH 7021


----------



## randyb

Does anybody know if you can input a basic cable feed AND a OTA antenna joined into the same input with some kind of splitter??? Wondering if i can get our local cable channels AND local HD off air into the OTA input and guide. Thanks!!!

Randy


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Randy, 

You could only do that with your cable analog channels, and only when the 942 gets OTA analog channels activated, which hasn't happened yet. You can't view cable digital or HD channels with the 942 because it doesn't have a QAM tuner in it.


----------



## mdellis33

Mark Lamutt said:


> Well, maybe it is a software issue, after all. mdellis33 - please email or PM me your contact information. A Dish engineer may want to talk to you about this, especially because you're local.
> 
> I am running 3 sats with 61.5 and 148 through DPP44 switches as well.


Mark,
For what it's worth, my OTA guide data is once again rock solid under L227, just as it was under every other release except L226. Definitely was a software issue.

Mike


----------



## bdeco

Hi all,
I am new to this forum. Is the information we provide on this thread actually submitted to Dish Network?

I am in the Washington DC Metro Area and I do not get OTA EPG data for the 4 Digital PBS Stations:


026-01 27 PBS WETA-DT HDTV/SD DD5.1
026-02 27 PBS WETA-DT Prime
026-03 27 PBS WETA-DT PBS Kids
026-04 27 PBS WETA-DT PBS You


----------



## scottchez

OMAHA DMA

NO Guide Data for Nebraska PBS or Iowas PBS

NET
26-1, 26-2, 26-3 


I can also pick up a 2nd DMA- the Lincoln DMAs CBS station. The Guide data for KOLN liincoln CBS is working (way to go Dish!)

IOWA PBS

33-1


----------



## JR_Baas

Grand Rapids, MI

I subscribe to locals.

All major networks get guide data except chanel 13.1 WZZM (39)


----------



## rpope02

No OTA here in Oklahoma City, on 4.1 KFOR NBC, 9.1 KWTV CBS, 13.1 KETA PBS. Only ABC comes in just fine. Had D* and always had OTA. This truly makes recording a pain in the butt. 

I have the newest download, L2.29


----------



## UpOnTheMountain

Lynchburg / Roanoke VA

No guide data for:
021-01
WFXR-TV
2618 Colonial Ave S.W.
Roanoke, VA 24015
Phone: 540-344-2127
Fax: 540-342-2753

a.k.a.
WJPR-TV
1765 Airport Rd.
Lynchburg, VA 24502
Phone:434-239-2700
Fax: 434-239-4871

General Information: [email protected]

This is the only 'major' network not being supported locally.
Most unfortuanate, would really like to be able to set guide based recordings for this fox station


----------



## Tobar

I get guide data on all digitals from Sacramento except for one. It is:

KOVR RF=25 PSIP-remap=13 Network=CBS Local DMA

13-1 (HD) shows "Digital Service"
13-2 (SD mirror of analog programming) shows guide data

I have a 942.

Thanks for your help


----------



## srrobinson2

I live just outside Chattanooga and do subscribe to the Dish Locals.

I receive the following OTA digital broadcast signals (ALL from Local DMA):

NBC WRCB 3 - PSIP 13.1 - Guide data is present - 90% reception signal
ABC WTVC 9 - PSIP 35.1 - Guide data is present - 95% reception signal
CBS WDEF 12 - PSIP 47.1 - Guide data is present - 90% reception signal
WB WFLI 53 - PSIP 42.1 - Guide data is NOT present - 85% reception signal
FOX WDSI 61 - not broadcasting in high def and have no plans to do so 

Contact information for WFLI:
Mailing Address
WFLI Chattanooga's WB
6024 Shallowford Road, Suite 100 
Chattanooga, TN 37421
Phone 423-893-9553


----------



## logray

Tobar said:


> I get guide data on all digitals from Sacramento except for one. It is:
> 
> KOVR RF=25 PSIP-remap=13 Network=CBS Local DMA
> 
> 13-1 (HD) shows "Digital Service"
> 13-2 (SD mirror of analog programming) shows guide data
> 
> I have a 942.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I see the exact same thing with CBS KOVR on my 811 here in Sacramento. I don't own a 942.

1.) Electronic guide data for KVIE PBS channel 6 and subchannels is incorrect and/or missing.

2.) Electronic guide data for KOVR CBS channel 13 is listed only for the subchannel.

-------------------------------

*denotes guide data missing from EPG. guide displays "Local Digital" for all timeslots for this channel.

#denotes guide data listed on wrong channel.

6am to 6pm
*06-01: KVIE Channel 6 (same as dish channel 8636)
#06-02: KVIE Cable Channel 7 (EPG displays guide data for KVIE Channel 6)
*06-03: PBS Kids
*06-04: PBS You (same as dish channel 9402)

6pm to 6am
*06-01: PBS National High Def
#06-02: KVIE Cable Channel 7 (EPG displays guide data for KVIE Channel 6 which doesn't exist from 6pm to 6am)
06-03: Off Air (channel removed)
06-04: Off Air (channel removed)

*13-01: CBS KOVR Channel 13 (High Def) [same as dish channel 8631]
13-02: CBS KOVR Channel 13 (Standard Def mirror of 13-01) [same as dish channel 8631]

Note that on the 811, 6.1 and 6.2 get mapped to 53.1 (UHF) and 53.2 when watching them from 6pm to 6am. This problem exists with Sony, Echostar, and some other receivers. Tobar, do you see the same problem on your 942?

Also note that I subscribe to all Sacramento LiL channels from Dish. All of these channels are carried by Dish, except for PBS Kids and PBS HD (national feed).


----------



## Tobar

Sorry *Logray* for not mentioning KVIE Ch 6. I was looking at one of my pre-made channel guides and forgot about that channel. It became such a pain trying to guess what was showing and when. Also I didn't mention that 13.02 SD seems to be an hour ahead during certain HD broadcasts. Confusing


----------



## logray

So Tobar, that means you are seeing the same issues with KVIE, or you haven't tested that yet?

According to the station manager at KOVR, the hour ahead issue (early primetime) is going to be fixed shortly when all brand new broadcasting equipment goes in at the station. There is a good thread on this subject (and other SAC OTA issues) over at this link.


----------



## logray

This problem is not receiver specific. The problem exists on 942, 921, and 811. Anyone else out there with other recievers having this problem?


----------



## RBenson

Just noticed tonight that my program guide is finally correct for my local CBS station. It had been listing a guide for KGO, an ABC affilliate in the San Francisco Bay area. Now all I have to get is the guide for my local PBS station and all will be well.. Thanks Mark and Dish Network.. Hopefully it will remain OK..


----------



## srrobinson2

srrobinson2 said:


> I live just outside Chattanooga and do subscribe to the Dish Locals.
> 
> I receive the following OTA digital broadcast signals (ALL from Local DMA):
> 
> NBC WRCB 3 - PSIP 13.1 - Guide data is present - 90% reception signal
> ABC WTVC 9 - PSIP 35.1 - Guide data is present - 95% reception signal
> CBS WDEF 12 - PSIP 47.1 - Guide data is present - 90% reception signal
> WB WFLI 53 - PSIP 42.1 - Guide data is NOT present - 85% reception signal
> FOX WDSI 61 - not broadcasting in high def and have no plans to do so
> 
> Contact information for WFLI:
> Mailing Address
> WFLI Chattanooga's WB
> 6024 Shallowford Road, Suite 100
> Chattanooga, TN 37421
> Phone 423-893-9553


--------------------------------------
Any idea on when they will start broadcasting the WB guide information for WFLI-53? Also, guide data is only present for the "01" channel. The "02" and higher channels all state "digital service." This is not that big a deal, but lack of WB53 HD Guide info is a big deal. Whose problem is this? I can call the local station, but it seems to me that it is probably a mapping issue in a database table for E*. So, E*, if you are reading this, please fix my problem! Thank you.


----------



## zephyr

JR_Baas said:


> Grand Rapids, MI
> 
> I subscribe to locals.
> 
> All major networks get guide data except chanel 13.1 WZZM (39)


ditto.

*Guide data missing for 13.1 WZZM (digital 39) ABC*

Guide data is present for 13.0. Programming is identical to 13.1.
Guide data is present for a second ABC affiliate 41.1 (20) WOTV Battle Creek. Guide data is present for 41.0.
Both 13.0 and 41.0 are part of satellite locals package.


----------



## zephyr

Grand Rapids, MI

In addition to 13.1 in post above,

*Guide Data is missing for 8.2 (digital 7.2)* - program content is UPN analog channel 15 WXSP


----------



## Alto101

Alto101 said:


> Louisville, KY area
> I subscribe to the Dish locals
> 
> RF# Channel # Name PSIP
> 38 68 PBS 68-1 & 68-2
> 47 3 NBC 3-1 & 3-2
> 
> There are more than these, but they are all sub-channels. The remaining primary channels have the guide info.


Just wanted to let everyone know that as of this morning, I now have program guide information for NBC. I did not watch TV at all yesterday, so I have no idea when they fixed it but I am very glad that they did

Now all that is missing is guide info for the digital PBS and the subchannels for all of my locals. I can definitely live without the subchannels, but I would like guide info for the PBS channel.


----------



## Allen Noland

Update. As of Wednesday August 7, 2005. Guide data has returned to KOTV DT 006-01 in Tulsa, Oklahoma.


----------



## zephyr

zephyr said:


> Grand Rapids, MI
> 
> In addition to 13.1 in post above,
> 
> *Guide Data is missing for 8.2 (digital 7.2)* - program content is UPN analog channel 15 WXSP


Guide data is present now for 13.1. Thanks!

Guide data is missing for 43.1,.2,.3 &.4 - WZPX-DT, PAX and its subchannels. Broadcast channel 44.
Grand Rapids - Kalamazoo - Battle Creek, MI market.


----------



## larryw33

I live in Longview TX and am subscribed to the Shreveport, LA locals. The 942 still has no epg data for:

ABC KTBS Rf 28 Mapped 003-01, 003-02 003-03 Dish 7015

CBS KSLA Rf 17 Mapped 012-01, 012-2 Dish 7016

NBC KTAL Rf 15 Mapped 006-01 Dish 7017

FOX KMSS Rf 34 Mapped 033-01 Dish 7018 

PBS KLTS Rf 25 Mapped 24-01, 24-03, 24-05 DISH 7021

WB KSHV analog 45 Dish 7019


----------



## boody

Hi,

I am receiving Boston area stations OTA. I only receive guide data for those stations that are included in my Dish local programming. I assume that when I drop the local programming that the guide data will go away.

Here are the details:

WGBH 002-01 SS: 90 Have guide data, station is included in local programming.

WGBH 002-02 SS: 90 "Digital Service"

WGBH 002-101 SS: 90 "Digital Service"

WBZ 004-01 SS: 93 Have guide data, station is included in local programming.

WCVB 005-01 SS: 97 Have guide data, station is included in local programming.

WCVB 005-02 SS: 97 "Digital Service"

WHDH 007-01 SS: 90 Have guide data, station is included in local programming.

WPRI 012-01 SS: 60 Have guide data, station is included in local programming.

WPRI 012-02 SS: 60 "Digital Service"

WPRI 012-03 SS: 60 "Digital Service"

WFXT 025-01 SS: 72 Have guide data, station is included in local programming.

WSBK 038-01 SS: 81 Have guide data, station is included in local programming.

WGBX 044-01 SS: 90 Have guide data, station is included in local programming.

WGBX 044-02 SS: 90 "Digital Service"

WGBX 044-03 SS: 90 "Digital Service"

WGBX 044-04 SS: 90 "Digital Service"

WLVI 056-01 SS: 70 Have guide data, station is included in local programming.

SS - Signal Strength

Software Version: L229 MAJD-N

Bootstrap Version: 1110 MAJD


Thanks,

-Eric


----------



## dturturro

DVDDAD said:


> Location: Long Island, NY - NYC DMA
> 
> Subscribe to Dish locals: YES
> 
> Station call letters: WWOR-DT NY
> 
> Digital RF channel: 38.1
> 
> PSIP remapped channel: 009-01
> 
> Network affiliation: UPN
> 
> Is this station in your city: NO, but it is in my DMA.
> 
> This is the only station that gives me a problem. It was working on my 921 when we first got OTA guide data. Then a software update (that helped many with OTA) took it away from my 921. I was surprised when I replaced my 921 with a 942 that it also exhibits the same problem with the same station.


Same deal for WNET (PBS) digital channel 61 (maps to channels 13-1, 2 & 3)


----------



## srrobinson2

Mark, the problem is getting worse--not better. Any word on if/when they are planning to address this? I am now missing WTVC (ABC) 009-01 Guide data in addition to WFLI (WB) 053-01. 

Chattanooga DMA with locals


----------



## srrobinson2

srrobinson2 said:


> Mark, the problem is getting worse--not better. Any word on if/when they are planning to address this? I am now missing WTVC (ABC) 009-01 Guide data in addition to WFLI (WB) 053-01.
> 
> Chattanooga DMA with locals


Guys--did this topic just die? Am I the only one out there who still has problems?



Incidentally, I am only missing WFLI-53 HD Guide data (and all of the -02 SD guide data for all of my stations) now. I posted WFLI's contact information in an earlier post and then sent them a note asking them to work with E* on the issue. No activity that I can see has occurred on either front.

Does anyone from Dish read this thread????


----------



## dturturro

I know I've given up on a solution. I'm more worried about the missed recordings I've been experiencing from the latest _upgrade_!


----------



## Jeff McClellan

there is help coming. I know its hard to be patient, but in the end hopefully you will all see why the wait was worth it.


----------



## treiher

Assuming Dish is still reviewing this, I have the following in Austin, TX . . . . 
(I do subscribe to locals)

007-01 (KTBC, FOX) - RF 56 - "Digital Service"
024-01 (KVUE, ABC) - RF 33 - Guide Info. Good
036-01 (KXAN, NBC) - RF 21 - Guide Info. Good
042-01 (KEYE, CBS) - RF 43 - Guide Info. Good

Looks like the only problem is KTBC. Anyone else in Austin getting guide info. for KTBC?

updated -- I contacted Dish Tech support about this and they told me that this is not a problem with the 942 or Dish, and that it is my local FOX affiliate and FOX stations in general which do not broadcast guide data. But I thought this comes from the satellite which is the whole point you continue to subscribe to locals to get the guide data, and I do have guide data from my satellite SD version of FOX. Is there any truth to what they're telling me?


----------



## xsailor

Jeff McClellan said:


> there is help coming. I know its hard to be patient, but in the end hopefully you will all see why the wait was worth it.


Halleluiah :grin:


----------



## Donald Harvey

ABC and CBS:

ABC is WSYR Syracuse NY / I live approx 50 miles to the west. "Digital Service" no other data.
CBS is WTHV Syracuse NY "Digital Service" no other data


----------



## Donald Harvey

Sorry, Yes I do subscribe to the locals also.


----------



## M492A

Donald Harvey said:


> ABC and CBS:
> 
> ABC is WSYR Syracuse NY / I live approx 50 miles to the west. "Digital Service" no other data.
> CBS is WTHV Syracuse NY "Digital Service" no other data


Same issue with the same stations. BTW, CBS is WTVH.


----------



## jcm.oo

Your location: CHINCOTEAGUE ISLAND, VA

Do you susbscribe to your Dish locals: YES, however they are not the same as the ones being picked up OTA.

Station call letters, digital RF channel, PSIP remapped channel, network affiliation:
WBOC; RF Channel 21; 16.1; CBS
UPN21; RF Channel 21; 21.2; UPN
WMDT; RF Channel 53; 47.1; ABC
WCPB; RF Channel 56; 28.1; PBS
WDPB; RF Channel 44; 64.1; PBS

Is this station in your city: NO STATIONS ARE IN SALISBURY MD, ABOUT 40 MILES OUT


----------



## swade

Hi Mark,

The only OTA channel not filling in the Guide with info is CBS owned Ch 13 (HD Ch 25) KOVR. As stated below, they broadcast on the SD ch 13 & 13.2 one hour ahead of the network time. The HD Ch 25 CBS is at the standard time as the network (i.e.: one hour behind Ch 13 SD). 

OVR, "CBS13", is the CBS owned-and-operated station in Sacramento, California. It is licensed to Stockton, with studios in West Sacramento. Its transmitter, the KXTV/KOVR Tower (shared with KXTV channel 10), is located in Walnut Grove. The tower is among the tallest in the world and is likely the tallest structure in California, allowing KOVR to cover much of the San Joaquin Valley.

A more notable oddity with KOVR's affiliation with CBS is that the station runs the network's primetime schedule an hour earlier than typical. CBS programming that is seen from 8pm to 11pm in other Pacific Time Zone markets is shown from 7pm to 10pm instead on KOVR.

KOVR HD is broadcast on Ch 25. 

This is the only channel not filling into the guide. Reception is very good otherwise. 

I have a 942 Dish DVR Software L282 :grin:


----------



## CABill

swade said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> The only OTA channel not filling in the Guide with info is CBS owned Ch 13 (HD Ch 25) KOVR. As stated below, they broadcast on the SD ch 13 & 13.2 one hour ahead of the network time. The HD Ch 25 CBS is at the standard time as the network (i.e.: one hour behind Ch 13 SD).
> ...
> This is the only channel not filling into the guide. Reception is very good otherwise.


You must not watch PBS. Depending on time of day, there are two or four subchannels on channel 6 and none of them match the analog / sat channel 6-00. DISH duplicates EPG info from 6-00 on 6-02, but that doesn't match the programming on that channel.

KOVR-13 programming is the same on 13-00, 13-01, and 13-02. About two months ago, they got the equipment needed to run prime time 7-10 PM on the digital stations to match the analog. You still can't record local CBS-HD on 13-1 because it only shows Digital Service for 180+ hours. Just hitting Record prompts about canceling everything OTA for that length of time.

OTA guide info wrong for CBS and PBS. It is missing (Digital Service) on 13.1, 6.1, 6.3, 6.4. The guide info is incorrect for 6.2.


----------



## jpetersohn

I really wish they would get TPT-HD (Twin Cities Public TV/PBS-HD) guide information
on channel 2.1. This is probably one of the channels I record most often... right now
only with manual timers which is a pain.
Most of the others in the Twin Cities seem to be OK, with some problems in the
17.x (also PBS) channels.

(Yes, I subscribe to locals).


----------



## srrobinson2

xsailor said:


> Halleluiah :grin:


Timmy has been down in this well now for quite a while! When is Lassie coming?


----------



## Jeff McClellan

I think, if memory serves me correct, the original Lassie is deceased.


----------



## srrobinson2

Jeff McClellan said:


> I think, if memory serves me correct, the original Lassie is deceased.


That explains it!!!

Since Lassie is dead, maybe I should just use a grease pencil on my TV and pretend that the guide information is there for my missing channel and get used to living in the bottom of the well.


----------



## Bichon

Jeff McClellan said:


> I think, if memory serves me correct, the original Lassie is deceased.


Your memory is serving you fine.  The original Lassie, a male dog named "Pal", was born June 4, 1940, so that would make him 65 years old if he were still around.


----------



## xsailor

edited per xsailor wishes.

They are working on it.Lets hope we see something soon.


----------



## srrobinson2

[Great! I hope that it will correct my issue too. I am very anxious to return to full functionality.

Thanks!!


----------



## dturturro

What version are you on?


----------



## dturturro

Does anyone in the NYC DMA get OTA guide data for WWOR-DT, WNET-DT and/or WCBS-DT on the 942?

How about the 811, same channels?


----------



## treiher

For what its worth, I did receive a phone call at home from Dish Network tech support. I had sent them an email explaining a long email discussion I had with the local FOX station here in Austin (KTBC), because Dish claimed that FOX was not providing the information necessary to link the OTA broadcast into the guide. This was not the case! And KTBC pointed out that it is the TSID data sent with the broadcast that identifies it as channel 7.1 (in this case). If the satellite receiver can figure that much out, then Dish has everything they need to link the two. Anyway, the tech support person said this was new information for them, they would be launching an investigation, and would be contacting me again with an update. We'll see, but I was encouraged that they actually took the time to call me directly, rather than just send an email.


----------



## dturturro

dturturro said:


> Does anyone in the NYC DMA get OTA guide data for WWOR-DT, WNET-DT and/or WCBS-DT on the 942?
> 
> How about the 811, same channels?


OK, does anyone NOT get the data? Where are all of the New Yorkers?


----------



## scottchez

I know this thread is getting old, but I just wanted to update the info in case Dish is looking for more details on the issue.

Omaha Guide Data Missing. OTA DTV Channels with NO guide data at all
==================================

Nebraska PBS Lincoln NE (all HD and Digital OTA chanels 12-1,12-2,12-3,12-5 )

Nebraska PBS Omaha NE (all HD and Digital OTA chanels 26-1,26-2,26,-5_)

OMaha UPN (6-2)

Lincoln UPN (10-2)

IOWA PBS (36-1 36-2 and 32-1 32-2)



I can see missing some PBS channels, but NO guide data for UPN? Not acceptable.


----------



## dturturro

scottchez said:


> I know this thread is getting old, but I just wanted to update the info in case Dish is looking for more details on the issue.
> 
> Omaha Guide Data Missing. OTA DTV Channels with NO guide data at all
> ==================================
> 
> Nebraska PBS Lincoln NE (all HD and Digital OTA chanels 12-1,12-2,12-3,12-5 )
> 
> Nebraska PBS Omaha NE (all HD and Digital OTA chanels 26-1,26-2,26,-5_)
> 
> OMaha UPN (6-2)
> 
> Lincoln UPN (10-2)
> 
> IOWA PBS (36-1 36-2 and 32-1 32-2)
> 
> I can see missing some PBS channels, but NO guide data for UPN? Not acceptable.


Try WCBS in NY! Let's see, the number 1 network in the number 1 DMA...


----------



## CABill

dturturro said:


> Try WCBS in NY! Let's see, the number 1 network in the number 1 DMA...


FWIW, I get WCBS guide data on my 942 on channel 9483. You certainly should qualify for CBS-HD there in NY (do you have a dish pointing at 61.5?). I'm assuming WCBS-HD shows the same thing you'd be getting OTA on WCBS-DT.


----------



## dturturro

CABill said:


> FWIW, I get WCBS guide data on my 942 on channel 9483. You certainly should qualify for CBS-HD there in NY (do you have a dish pointing at 61.5?). I'm assuming WCBS-HD shows the same thing you'd be getting OTA on WCBS-DT.


That doesn't help when you're trying to record the OTA channel via NBR.


----------



## DVDDAD

Isn't the national feed of WCBS-HD on 61.5? If someone is in NY but doesn't have 61.5 they can't get it. Besides we used too get the guide data for WCBS and UPN-9 but recent software updates took these away. One step forawrd and two steps back. Not heading in the right direction DISH!!!


----------



## Jon Spackman

dvddad-

You got it backwards, ECBSHD is on 61.5. WCBSHD is on 148.


----------



## dturturro

WCBSHD is the east coast HD feed and is on 61.5

But, again, I'm talking about the OTA feed, not the sat feed.


----------



## srrobinson2

Yes, I subscribe to my locals.
I live in the Chattanooga, TN DMA.
WFLI (WB) analog channel 53; digital channel 42
PSIP 42.1 is the HD boradcast, and all I see is Digital Service for guide information.

Contact Chattanooga's WB

Mailing Address
WFLI Chattanooga's WB
6024 Shallowford Road, Suite 100 
Chattanooga, TN 37421

Phone
423-893-9553


----------



## DVDDAD

j5races said:


> dvddad-
> 
> You got it backwards, ECBSHD is on 61.5. WCBSHD is on 148.


WCBS are the call letters for CBS out of NY. There is no such thing as ECBS. KCBS from Los Angeles is on the 148 bird.


----------



## DVDDAD

DVDDAD said:


> We used to get the guide data for WCBS and UPN-9, but recent software updates took these away. One step forawrd and two steps back. Not heading in the right direction DISH!!!


New Yorkers just lost guide data for WNBC-DT with the latest update that Mark said might help some people with their guide data. This was one day after my recent comments. You guys could all blame me with my criticism of how Dish was handling the situation! I sure did jinx us with my two steps back remark. I can now say THREE STEPS BACK! Thanks Dish for trying, but how about getting it right next time!


----------



## dturturro

DVDDAD said:


> New Yorkers just lost guide data for WNBC-DT with the latest update that Mark said might help some people with their guide data. This was one day after my recent comments. You guys could all blame me with my criticism of how Dish was handling the situation! I sure did jinx us with my two steps back remark. I can now say THREE STEPS BACK! Thanks Dish for trying, but how about getting it right next time!


I may be stepping in it here but I'm still getting OTA guide data for WNBC:eek2:


----------



## treiher

Guess the last software upgrade fixed my local OTA problem!!! KTBC (FOX) in Austin now has guide data. I had to delete the local and re-add from the local channels setup screen, but when I did, eureka! It was there! Thanks Dish!


----------



## bobkeenan

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you are missing guide data for some of your local OTA digital channels, and have given the 942 a couple of days after installation to fully populate the guide, please provide the following information:
> 
> Your location
> Do you susbscribe to your Dish locals
> Station call letters, digital RF channel, PSIP remapped channel, network affiliation
> Is this station in your city, or are you receiving it from another city (trying to determine DMA with this one)


I have a problem on two OTA channels:

Sacramento, CA
I do suscribe to the Dish Locals
KVIE 06-01
KOVR 13-01


----------



## angiodan

Mark, just activated my 942 the other day so I wouldn't be stuck with a paperweight.
My 921 shows guide data, so I was surprised and a little pissed off that my 942 doesn't.

Fort Myers, FL
Don't subscribe to Locals (Have NY and LA Distants)
WZVN-DT 26.1 ABC NAPLES FL 41 
WTVK-DT 45.1 WB NAPLES FL 45 
WFTX-DT 36.1 FOX CAPE CORAL FL 35 
WBBH-DT 20.1 NBC FORT MYERS FL 15 

Is there any hope I'll get guide data like my 921?


----------



## srrobinson2

WFLI - WB53 (DT42) in Chattanooga TN has no OTA guide information. Every other OTA DT station in town has guide info but this one. It's been on the air in a DT format for over 6 months now.


----------



## Thor263

Hopefully they are still looking at correcting OTA info. The guide data that would be really beneficial is KTCA (PBS-HD) and KTCI (17.1-17.5). Some of the best HD I've seen has been on PBS-HD.

_Your location_: Minneapolis/St. Paul
_Do you susbscribe to your Dish locals_: Yes
_Station call letters, digital RF channel, PSIP remapped channel, network affiliation_:
KTCI-DT / 16 / 17.1 - KTCA (TPT2) - digital service; 17.2 - KTCI (TPT17) - guide data; 17.3 - TPTKids (PBSKids) - digital service; 17.4 - TPTYou (PBSYou) - digital service; 17.5 - TPTWx - digital service / PBS

WFTC-DT / 21 / 29.1 - guide data; 29.2 - digital service / UPN

KMWB-DT / 22 / 23.1 - guide data / WB

KMSP-DT / 26 / 9.1 (720p) guide data; 9.2 (480i) - digital service / FOX

WCCO-DT / 32 / 4.1 - guide data / CBS

KTCA-DT / 34 / 2.1 - digital service / PBS-HD

KARE-DT / 35 / 11.1 - guide data; 11.2 - WeatherPlus - digital service / NBC

KPXM-DT / 40 / PSIP 41.1-41.4 -- digital service for all / PAX

KSTC / 44 / 45.1 - guide data / Independent

KSTP / 50 / 5.1 - guide data; 5.2 (mostly radar weather) - digital service / ABC


----------



## srrobinson2

Thor263 said:


> Hopefully they are still looking at correcting OTA info.


This thread appears dead. I got a couple of PMs early on saying that Dish was working on the problem, but it's not improved for me. Once my local cable company picks up the last two local HD stations, I'm seriously considering dual DVR cards in a computer and leaving this satellite stuff. It's been cool technology when it works, but it's just so frustrating to spend the kind of money we've spent on equipment and then have it ignored and not supported.

:nono2:


----------



## Thor263

srrobinson2 said:


> This thread appears dead. I got a couple of PMs early on saying that Dish was working on the problem, but it's not improved for me. Once my local cable company picks up the last two local HD stations, I'm seriously considering dual DVR cards in a computer and leaving this satellite stuff. It's been cool technology when it works, but it's just so frustrating to spend the kind of money we've spent on equipment and then have it ignored and not supported.


The worst part is that it wouldn't be too difficult for Dish to fix this. The D* boxes seem to do this just fine - why can't Dish????


----------



## RocketNJ

Received a 942 to replace my buggy 921 Firday. All of my local OTA HD channels are showing guide data except:

WWOR (009-01)
and
WCBS (002-01)

Both out of New York City and I do subscribe to New York locals from Dish.

Anyone else having same issue? Makes using the guide for future recording useless and also name based recording for those channels.


----------



## dturturro

Same here. I also don't have guide data for WNET (13-1).


----------



## smokejoe

We get 7 beautiful true HD OTA channels(Minneapolis). The fact that Dish refuses to provide PBS-HD - or even guide for it as Direct TV does, is a unacceptable.

We pay Dish $72+ a year for degraded re-broadcast of locals in addition to $144+ for double "PVR Fees" i.e. guide and recording fees. 

Paying over $200 annually for locals and guide data only to have the local channel which provides more HD programming than any other broadcast network BLOCKED - and the rest watered down- is absurd.
This nearly year old forum shows that Dish couldn't care less.

When Tivo Series 3 (4 tuner) OTA DVR is released in a few months (or similar unit), it's 'Goodbye Dish'.


----------



## cocokola

cschlik said:


> OTA Guide Date problems St. Louis, MO:
> 
> KETC (Local PBS) has three channels 9-01, 9-02, 9-03.
> 01 is HD
> 02 is Kids
> 03 is standard PBS
> 
> Problem:
> No guide data for 01 (not expected yet), 02 shows the standard station's guide, and 03 has no data.
> 
> When the first OTA mapping update came on my 921, this was correct and a subsequent update made it appear as listed above. My 942 has never been correct.


this is still an issue on my 942, although I see NO guide data for ANY of channel 9's subchannels. it should be easy to replicate the info from analogue 9 to 9-03, and it would be HEAVENLY if they could provide guide data for 9-1. I miss all the great shows, and having to set a manual timer to grab one show really stinks.

help!


----------



## dturturro

WWOR-DT should now have guide data on 9-1. Is anyone still NOT getting it?


----------



## RocketNJ

I'll look tonight. Thanks for the heads up. Now just need it for WCBS-DT



dturturro said:


> WWOR-DT should now have guide data on 9-1. Is anyone still NOT getting it?


----------



## nightfly85

I am running L285 and I still have no guide data for my OTA channels for my 942. This has been a problem for roughly a year for me. It was working well until one day - poof! None worked again.


----------



## Jon Spackman

Night- Do you sub to locals?


----------



## nightfly85

Jon Spackman said:


> Night- Do you sub to locals?


Yes, have done so from day 1. Again, all was working great after my initial 942 install back in the summer of 04. Sometime in the spring of 05, all went to hell. Nothing changed on my part to the best of my knowledge.

I even deleted and re-scanned the OTA channels and confirmed that the "use SAT locals or OTA locals" option was set to use the OTA locals.

Oh how I hate having to do manual timers on the OTA channels.


----------



## w3syt

I personally have Directv, but, a friend took his DISH with Pittsburgh locals receiver to Florida. He says that the Pgh locals show up briefly on the screen down there, then go black. The model is 2700 ID #005. His question is "how does it know it is in Florida?" Does it have GPS? 
Thanks


----------



## BNUMM

w3syt said:


> I personally have Directv, but, a friend took his DISH with Pittsburgh locals receiver to Florida. He says that the Pgh locals show up briefly on the screen down there, then go black. The model is 2700 ID #005. His question is "how does it know it is in Florida?" Does it have GPS?
> Thanks


He is probably outside of the spot beam for Pgh locals.


----------



## Michael P

w3syt said:


> I personally have Directv, but, a friend took his DISH with Pittsburgh locals receiver to Florida. He says that the Pgh locals show up briefly on the screen down there, then go black. The model is 2700 ID #005. His question is "how does it know it is in Florida?" Does it have GPS?
> Thanks


I can't believe the Pittsburgh locals show up briefly, What is probably happening is some other locals from a different spot beam with the same transponder comes in mis-identified as being from Pittsburgh.

The spot that carries Pittsburgh covers western PA and most of Ohio and WVA, but that's about all. Florida is so far removed from PA that it's impossible to receive the signal.

It's not GPS, it's spot beams. Spot beams reuse the same transponder frequencies in a different, non overlapping area of the country (similar to the fact that there is an OTA ch 2 in Pittsburgh as well as Detroit etc.). It was possible, at lest in the early days of spot beams, to receive something else on the local channels - that was with D*. E* boxes use a different technique to identify the signal so they are not that easy to fool.


----------



## Bob Hess

bobkeenan said:


> I have a problem on two OTA channels:
> 
> Sacramento, CA
> I do suscribe to the Dish Locals
> KVIE 06-01
> KOVR 13-01


Bob,

We are currently NOT transmitting program guide information. This will change in a couple of weeks or so. CW31 does have the program guide up.

Robert Hess
Director, Broadcast Operations/Engineering
CBS13 KOVR / CW31 KMAX


----------



## Bob Hess

[The only OTA channel not filling in the Guide with info is CBS owned Ch 13 (HD Ch 25) KOVR. As stated below, they broadcast on the SD ch 13 & 13.2 one hour ahead of the network time. The HD Ch 25 CBS is at the standard time as the network (i.e.: one hour behind Ch 13 SD). ]

Regarding the above quote, we no longer broadcast a 13-2. Went away a couple of months ago.

Also, our prime time programming starts at 7PM on both the SD and HD. This changed over TWO years ago!

- Bob


----------

